# Need help identifying a certain hose



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

So on my 2011 1.4T chevy cruze I need help finding out the name ASAP of the hose that connects to the back of the water outlet and runs underneath throttle body and connects to the firewall


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If it's a coolant hose goes into the firewall, it's most likely a heater hose.

Try:
www.gmpartsdirect.com

They have parts diagrams to verify what you looking for.


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Ok thanks


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Your welcome


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

JLL said:


> If it's a coolant hose goes into the firewall, it's most likely a heater hose.
> 
> Try:
> www.gmpartsdirect.com
> ...


Yeah I'm not finding it its showing me 2 hoses for the heater hose here's my old water outlet


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

MnXruzeTakeover said:


> Yeah I'm not finding it its showing me 2 hoses for the heater hose here's my old water outlet
> View attachment 293210


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like Amazon.com: Dayco MOLDED HTR HOSE (87993): Automotive


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The hose in the picture?


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks like Amazon.com: Dayco MOLDED HTR HOSE (87993): Automotive


Yup that's the one thanks I have ZZperformance TB spacer I had to remove my whole intake just to get to it just like when I just replaced my water outlet I couple weeks ago it's a tight squeeze


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sure no worries. I have a tb spacer too and it can make replacing parts extra annoying.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cooling hose diagrams


----------



## Goodman alan (1 mo ago)

MnXruzeTakeover said:


> Yeah I'm not finding it its showing me 2 hoses for the heater hose here's my old water outlet
> View attachment 293210


Is this the heater control valve on a 2012 chevy cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Goodman alan said:


> Is this the heater control valve on a 2012 chevy cruze


Is *what* the heater control valve?


----------

